# [SOLVED] error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downlo



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

i had this posted in the windows xp forum with no rplies, so i thought i may get some help here................

whenever i try to download something, program or game, i get this box that pops up and does not allow me to do anything.

i tried going to tools-internet settnigs-security and clicked on restore defaults and still get the same thing. i did not mess with any settings.

i did however have a problem that led up to this...here is the back story.

the past few days every now and then i would get a pop up from AVG saying there was some sort of infection, so i would try to heal or send to vault then it would say the file did not exsist.

so i then tried to run a sypware scan, i think that i got originally from here, it said it needed to download the latest version, so when i did that is when i first got the above error and it would not let me run that download. so i just ray the spybot.

i did still get a pop up after running that, but haven't again for a few hours now........but still cannot download anything.

thanks in advance for any help!

jennifer

my computer has been running slow lately and sometimes pages take forever to load and i have to hit refresh a few times for it to work, i just thought it was due to moving and having to go with a local cable internet service instead of road runner through time warner.....i don't know if that has any bearing here or not, just thought i would let you know, that may be a seperate post/help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downloaded*

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downloaded*

THANK YOU for the reply!!

i could not download the hijack this .exe file, but i could download the zip file and run the .exe from there........thought that info may be useful

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:50:52 PM, on 8/16/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 6.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2M1.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\AFinding.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\macidwe.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Nobicyt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\perfs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\routing.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\sobicyt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\tdxdowkc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\WServing.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\WinAce\WinAce.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\~AceTemp\HiJackThis[1]\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7A23A1E8-B2AB-4C50-AD12-9E19B747E17C} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Zango - {90B8B761-DF2B-48AC-BBE0-BCC03A819B3B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {90B8B761-DF2B-48AC-BBE0-BCC03A819B3B} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX600] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2M1.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX600" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX600 (Copy 1)] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2M1.EXE /P33 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX600 (Copy 1)" /O5 "LPT1:" /M "Stylus Photo RX600"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Share in Hello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - C:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Share in H&ello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - C:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: Dice Derby by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.3.4.64/checkeredflag/checkeredflag-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Sametime Meeting Toolkit ST25 - 
O16 - DPF: Tornado 21 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/t21t0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dice - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dct4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dots - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dtt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Gin - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/nt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Go Fish - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/zt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! NFL GameChannel StatTracker - http://aud12.sports.sc5.yahoo.com/java/y/nflgcst1010_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?RND=
O16 - DPF: {2D8ED06D-3C30-438B-96AE-4D110FDC1FB8} (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://photos.walmart.com/WalmartActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {511073AD-BE56-4D43-AE68-93390514385E} (TechToolsActivex.TechTools) - hcp://system/TechTools.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6F750202-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {A662DA7E-CCB7-4743-B71A-D817F6D575DF} - http://www.autodesk.com/global/dwfviewer/installer/DwfViewerSetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.e-centives.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} - http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/partners/aolim/install.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: AVGRSSTX.DLL 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V6 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor6.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 6.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: afinding Service (afinding) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\AFinding.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: macidwe Service (macidwe) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\macidwe.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: nobicyt Service (nobicyt) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\Nobicyt.exe
O23 - Service: perfs Service (perfs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\perfs.exe
O23 - Service: routing Service (routing) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\routing.exe
O23 - Service: sobicyt Service (sobicyt) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\sobicyt.exe
O23 - Service: tdxdowkc Service (tdxdowkc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\tdxdowkc.exe
O23 - Service: wserving Service (wserving) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\WServing.exe

--
End of file - 9787 bytes


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downloaded*

Definatly BAD and need to be fixed
C:\WINNT\system32\routing.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\perfs.exe

O23 - Service: perfs Service (perfs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\perfs.exe

O23 - Service: routing Service (routing) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\routing.exe

should fix this also might be bad
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minib...orter.cab?RND=

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/...eInstaller.exe

O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} - http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/p...im/install.cab


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downloaded*

Rather than fix it here, I think you should take this to the security specialists. :smile:


Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: error box: your current security setting do not allow this file to be downloaded*

thank you both for the replies, i have posted on the other forum suggested.


----------

